
Europa Container Registry - kt9
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/europa
======
moondev
I evaluated Europa recently running inside some k8s clusters.

Things I liked:

Very good looking interface

Easy to run a registry inside the app

Things I disliked:

mysql dependency, would be nice to support integrated sqlite

No "insecure by default" option. You have to generate a token and then login
which is annoying. Also every image pushed is private by default and there is
no api to make it public. The registry runs inside the cluster so the security
is not needed for my use-case

~~~
kt9
Hi thanks for checking out Europa. sqlite dependency is on the roadmap. Can
you open an issue on our github repo -
[https://github.com/distelli/europa](https://github.com/distelli/europa)

Secondly Europa does support public repos - just create a repo and then in
settings make it public and then you can pull from it without a token.

~~~
moondev
Hi there. Yes I know you can set it public via the ui, but that is not ideal.
What I want is "public by default" similar to how it works on dockerhub, or at
least an endpoint to curl. Needing to manually set an image as public breaks
automated ci/cd pipelines which would depend on that.

~~~
kt9
Ah! I understand now. You want all new repos that get created to be public by
default so that future pulls don't require a token. Also you want the push to
be public so that doesn't require a token. Did I understand that correctly?

Do you mind opening an issue on our github repo - if you can do that we can
definitely add that feature for you within two weeks.

------
kt9
I'm the founder at Distelli and I just posted this to product hunt. Not sure
how PH works or how folks are supposed to find stuff on PH so any feedback is
welcome!

